# Omega 1969Ish Restoration Project - Advice For A Newbie?



## Dave_T_L_W (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Iâ€™m a complete watch newbie but have been teetering on the edge of my first major purchase for a while now. Was thinking an Oris or possibly a vintage Rolex circa Â£1500 to kick things off.

Anyway, my grandmother passed away recently and left me some money so I thought this would be the ideal time to get something to remember both her and my granddad. Mentioned this to my father and he scurried upstairs and produced my grandfather's omega sea master he was given upon retiring (roughly 1969) that he had stashed somewhere since he passed away 10 years ago. He said that I could have it on the assumption that it would stay in the family. This was ideal solution because it will be extra special to me.

It is in a state of disrepair (donâ€™t know if he ever had it serviced) and Iâ€™m looking for some advice on where to get it restored, how much to pay and thoughts on what type of strap to put on it - (I was thinking some sort of leather - possible crocodile skin?)

I got a quote of Â£350 (inc VAT) from swisstimeservies for:

The service would be undertaken according to Omegaâ€™s Working Instructions. This includes:

The replacement of any worn movement parts

Ultrasonic cleaning, reassembly, lubrication and regulation of the movement to Omega specification

Refinishing of the case and bracelet to the original specification

New crown and glass

Testing for water resistance

A 2 year guarantee

They also said they would provide certifications of authenticity (which Iâ€™m not too fussed about as I know itâ€™s real and will never sell it.)

Any thought or advice would be much appreciated.

Have a photo but no idea how to attach it as can only find a way to add URLs pointing to images?

Cheers in advance.

D.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

STS has a good rep and as the UKs vintage Omega specialists they have access to Omega parts, how is it cosmetically ? I only ask as if it is just in need of mechanical restoration them most good independent 'watchies' could do a movement service, dials / hands/ casework etc is trickier and maybe STS is your best bet...

Your photos have to be hosted 'offsite' and the image url pasted in the image box when you post ....


----------



## Dave_T_L_W (Jan 4, 2012)

Ah right - thanks.

http://imageshack.us.../dscn1829n.jpg/







<img src=]http://img849.imageshack.us/img849/7883/dscn1829n.jpg' alt='dscn1829n.jpg'> Uploaded with <a href="http://imageshack.us" rel="external nofollow">ImageShack.us[/URL]

Its in pretty bad shape and needs a full overhall.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hmmmm its not too bad cosmetically in my opinion , a full service and a new crystal and a case polish up and that would be it for me, too much resto and you will end up with Triggers broom....

You could get that done by a independent for perhaps half what STS will charge you.... But the 2 year guarantee is good....

A quality black leather croc strap would look great on that...


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I agree with Jason , I don't think you want to over restore it so it looks brand new i think that way it looses its vintage appeal.

I think a service to get it running strongly again a new crystal and possibly crown if the one fitted isn't original (bit of a job to tell from piccy)a decent strap as mentioned and that would do it for me.

The aged dial all adds to the appeal , it is heading towards 50 years old after all.

cheers

Andy


----------



## Dave_T_L_W (Jan 4, 2012)

"Hmmmm its not too bad cosmetically in my opinion , a full service and a new crystal and a case polish up and that would be it for me, too much resto and you will end up with Triggers broom...."

Sorry - Triggers broom?

The metal casing seems to have some rust/decay on it so would need to replace that.

Any ideas on where to get nice straps?


----------



## Dave_T_L_W (Jan 4, 2012)

Good point on the retro look, i dont want it sparkling like its brand new

Thanks for your input both of you.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Look after your broom...


----------



## Dave_T_L_W (Jan 4, 2012)

ha. very good point


----------



## oz-bear (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi & welcome Dave, I agree with the rest. Service if it needs one....just a little polish & in my opinion a nice new croc strap or maybe a rice bead bracelet. Don't touch dial or hands....that's what gives its vintage appeal & character. Remember it's the same dial your Grandfather stared into for all those years.....a patina on a dial is the soul of the watch....


----------



## trim (Sep 23, 2010)

Dave_T_L_W said:


> The metal casing seems to have some rust/decay on it so would need to replace that.


Not sure what you mean by this, but it is a stainless steel case and will clean up very nicely. I'm with the rest, what is needed is a gentle service and not a restoration.

Congrats on a great heirloom.


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Personally, I'd have a word with Steve Burrage of Ryte Time and see what he has to say. He sympathetically restored a 1954 Constellation of mine which was in quite poor condition and the result was just fabulous and all for less than half that quoted by STS.

Cheers


----------



## Dave_T_L_W (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Guys, thanks for all your advice on the watch, im looking into a few respected local places atm.

"Remember it's the same dial your Grandfather stared into for all those years" - awesome point - this will stay with me for years to come - thank you.

Ill get something uploaded once I get some work done.

Any ideas on a good place to pick up a croc strap and how much I should be paying?


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

That dial looks like it's in really good nick, and would benefit enormously from a 'wash&brush' up to bring up like new (apologies tor trigger reference). I'd get myself some hands removers and do before it goes off to be serviced (search the topics here for dial cleaning and saliva).


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

I think Morellato would be your best bet. They are pretty good quality and won't cost you an arm and a leg. Most highstreet jewelers/watch shops stock them but they are cheaper online. On ebay, their crocodile straps are going for Â£15-40 depending on the size.


----------

